# mixing engine coolants



## xtrail_alex (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

When I bought my X-Trail I was not sure what type of engine coolant was inside. Lets assume it was original Nissan L250. Since it was almost bellow minimum, today I refilled it with another coolant BS 6580 G11 (I put around 0.7 l). I found out that the coolant that I put has silicates and it could damage the water pump. I drove my car today just a few miles, and tomorrow I am planning of flushing the coolant and put a new Nissan L 250. Can this cause any damage in just a short period of time? Thanks.


----------



## vince_ka24e (Aug 23, 2015)

most likely not as long as it isn't in there long and that it is flushed out good. It would most likely only damage parts if it was run for extended period of time with it in there.


----------



## xtrail_alex (Feb 15, 2016)

Guys one more question, I cant really locate the coolant drain plug on the engine block. If someone is able to take a picture of it I will be very grateful!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

You empty the coolant by the radiator.
Looking down from the front inside is right bottom.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## xtrail_alex (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. If I empty the coolant only through the radiator, will it drain the whole coolant, won't some of it still stay in the engine block? Cheers


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Locate the thermostat,if the hose goes to the top of radiator,it means you can empty it by the radiator.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There is a drain plug bolt in the engine block. If you do some research in this forum you should find info for doing a coolant change. However, in my opinion you increase the risks of getting air into your system that way, and it makes the job more complicated. Easiest is just to keep draining and filling it with water at least 4 times till its basically clear water in your system. Then you will need to figure out the volume of full strength coolant you need to add in order to get the system to a 50-50 mix. You should find the total coolant capacity in your owner's manual.


----------

